# Wattle Earring



## ndgoatkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

Saw this goat while we were on vacation in Bird in Hand, PA. It had one wattle on its neck, and one dangling underneath its ear just like an earring. Too cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wattles are unique I think for each goat that has them...and most of the time they are a matched set on the neck but this pic shows that they can pop up anywhere! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Tha is too cute!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL :ROFL: Thats just too cute :greengrin:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

That is just too adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute.... :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My friend has a couple of goats that have misplaced wattles. She calls them goat jewelry.


----------

